# Any other MI folks into shooting big bores?



## sa85 (Jul 29, 2009)

I am curious if there are any other local MI people that are into big bore rifles (.375 H&H and up)?

Bob


----------



## Direwolfe (Sep 11, 2007)

Sorry. From the title I thought you were going to help me get rid of my brother.


----------



## sa85 (Jul 29, 2009)

lol, sorry can't help you out on that one.


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

I hot rod my 45-70, thats about the biggest centerfire rifle bore you will find in MI woods! I bet the recoil makes your H&H look tame . . .


----------



## sa85 (Jul 29, 2009)

I've heard you can do good things with the 45-70 at full potential. 

I don't know about the largest in MI woods. I often take a .458 Lott hunting. Come December there will be a 600 Overkill heading into the MI woods. That's .620 900gr @ 2400 fps. What I'm going to shoot with it I don't know, maybe squirrel?

If there is enough of us guys that like the big bores, I was thinking we could arrange a little shooting get together. Share some load data and the like.


----------



## tallbear (May 18, 2005)

50 Beowulf.......... Love it and it's fun to shoot.


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

sa85 said:


> I've heard you can do good things with the 45-70 at full potential.
> 
> I don't know about the largest in MI woods. I often take a .458 Lott hunting. Come December there will be a 600 Overkill heading into the MI woods. That's .620 900gr @ 2400 fps. What I'm going to shoot with it I don't know, maybe squirrel?
> 
> If there is enough of us guys that like the big bores, I was thinking we could arrange a little shooting get together. Share some load data and the like.


If you want to spilt hairs the 45-70 is a .458 bore . . . the .620 seems aptly named!!

I almost bought a .458 SOCOM upper for my AR - you can get close to moderate 45-70 levels in a semiauto . . . Xmas is coming . . . .


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

Got a couple of "big bores"-
.444 Marlin
.45-70 NEF
.375 H&H
.58 cal inline muzzleloader.
12 gauge with slugs :evilsmile


----------



## sa85 (Jul 29, 2009)

jmoser,
I've also been thinking about getting a larger cal upper for my AR as well. What do you think about the 450 Bushmaster?

If you like loading your 45-70 hot and like the .45 holes it makes. I think you would really like the .458 Lott. You can get the 500gr bullets going at 2300fps and the 350gr bullets at 2700fps. Probably not needed at this velocity unless you're going to Africa. But it sure is fun to shoot. If you ever want to try it out, let me know. I usually shoot at the Island Lake range.

CMR,
Have you done any experimenting with the 220gr bullets in the H&H?
I've been trying to work up a load with these for deer season. Just wondering if you have found any good loads for these?


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

sa85 said:


> CMR,
> Have you done any experimenting with the 220gr bullets in the H&H?
> I've been trying to work up a load with these for deer season. Just wondering if you have found any good loads for these?


Nope, just use 270gr or 300gr bullets in my .375H&H. I do recommend R15 powder though.


----------



## sa85 (Jul 29, 2009)

I've just been using H4895 in the H&H. It does look like the R15 would fill the case a bit more. Maybe i'd get better accuracy with the R15. I'll have to try some after I run out of 4895


----------



## PiercedOne (Sep 7, 2007)

Man I thought us guys using 7mm rem mags and 300 win mags were huge but my god .375, .458. 
Thats some serious lead flinging.


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

When I got my H&H, I read an article by John Barsness about using RL15 and 270gr bullets with it. That was when Nosler came out (briefly) with a 270gr Ballistic Tip. Barsness tried other powders but seemed to be impressed with the accuracy and performance with RL15 in the H&H. 
Long story short, I went out and bought the bullets and the powder. I sat in my reloading room and worked up a load that my rifle loves. At 100yrds and with my load, I can get a group the size of a golf ball.


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

PiercedOne said:


> Man I thought us guys using 7mm rem mags and 300 win mags were huge but my god .375, .458.
> Thats some serious lead flinging.


Yup and its a blast.


----------



## jward (Feb 16, 2009)

I shoot a .375Win and a 444Marlin out of an Encore pistol . Started a couple of years ago talk about a blast. Used the 375 in 2007 to kill a really nice buck . I am going to use the 444 this year. 



Jward


----------



## redrider808 (Nov 28, 2006)

did someone say big bores does this count .50 bmg


----------



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

Technically the .375 H&H is a medium bore....but whats a few thouandths between friends.....:lol:

I have used the the sierra 200gr soft point that was designed for the .38-55 Launch it at 1900-2100 and it works great for deer hunting at woods range. For longer distances a 250-270gr boat tail works nice launched at about 2600fps, this also works good for elk, moose, etc... Now if you are dealing with something that eats you I'm a fan of the 300gr sierra at 2650fps, good for bears, bull moose in heat, small industrial trucks etc.......


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

I like my Guide Gun so much I would really like to add a 16" - 18" 45-70 bbl to my Encore collection, then I can load up some spire point .458s.

Come to think of it you can get factory .375 H&H bbls too . . . .


----------



## HunterDude (Sep 6, 2008)

I like my .30-378 you will know when you pull the trigger, and its hard on the ears... lol


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Yes but if we hear of a kill at 1000yds we'll know it was you!


----------

